# Redford, MI - Snowex liquid prewet sprayer



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

75 gallon snowex liquid system. Mostly new. Price negotiable.
Pickup only in SE MI.

https://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/hvo/d/redford-snowex-liquid-calcium-spray/7039511360.html


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Bump


----------

